# Which size pressure canner is best?



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new canner. I want an All American. I can't decide between the one that processes 7 quarts or the biggie that will handle 14 quarts at once.

I originally thought I'd get the big one so I could process 14 quarts at a time. Then I thought it would take a lot longer to heat up and cool down so maybe I'd be better off with a 7 quart size and make more batches? I already have a presto and could use them together.

I have noticed it takes me awhile to get 7 quarts ready and it seems like it would work more smoothly to load one canner (since I already have the presto) get it going, and then work on the next load. I go pretty slow so I don't make any mistakes.

Or is it better to ready 14 quarts and do it all together?

Anyone experienced with both methods? What do you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Goldielocks (Jan 1, 2010)

my problem would be handling that Big canner. I have the american canner 921, I would rather have two of them!


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

We have the All American 930 (14 Qts or 19 Pts) and two of the Presto canners that does 7 qts. or 7 pts. We use the smaller one for the smaller batches (just the DW and myself). Also, we have a city (work) home with a ceramic cook top and a weekend country place with a gas cook top. You can't use the big canner on ceramic cook tops either. And canning in the country is just better.

So, the answer to your question is "it depends". We do the big batches in the big canner where we can take advantage of it. It takes maybe 25% longer to heat up and cool down but not that much difference. The canning times remain the same. And I think that the All American is more efficient because the metal is a bit thicker than the Presto. I think it is better at transferring the heat in and out of the canner and once it is heated up, trudging on to the next batch is easier because you are getting twice as much done.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

As already mentioned - it depends.  And the type of the stove you use, how much weight its burners can handle without damage, and how much weight you can handle are important factors to consider rather than how many quarts it will process. Sometimes bigger is NOT better.

There are a couple of previous discussions here on this same question, fairly recent ones, and the points made in them would be well worth reviewing.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have an AA 921 and a Presto 16 qt. Both will handle 7 qts but the AA will do a double stack of pints. Because I'm canning for two, I do the bulk of my canning in pints.

I've found I'd rather have both canners going if I've got that much to process at one time. I get enough of whatever it is in jars and get the first one going, and then start filling jars for the second. 

I never move my filled canners. I put them on the burner (electric) and then add water and jars, and leave it there until it's cooled down and jars are removed. My canners take 35-45 mn to cool down, depending on the ambient temps. I've not heard from anyone that this is an unusually long amount of time, but I'd rather wait an extra 10 mn than try to move them. 

BTW- the times between my AA and Presto as to heat up and cool down are not significant. The AA may take about 5 mn longer to cool down. The thing I prefer about the Presto is that little button that falls when the pressure has reached zero - no guessing if on that one.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

This is going to sound really dumb, but I bought a Presto that processes 7 quarts at a time when they went on an end of season sale. That was probably five years ago. I put it in one of the sheds and promptly forgot about it.

I also have an All American 941. Not long ago I bought a commercial burner to use in the same shed like a summer kitchen. I used that 941, fully loaded, for several years on my last stove before I crushed the wiring harness. It wasn't worth saving the stove.

I now have a Jenn Air convection oven with a module cooktop. 

After reading a lot of pros and cons of different canners here, I recalled that Presto canner. I was thrilled to pull it out of the box and find the ridge on the bottom so it could have tighter contact with my burner. I think I'll use it for water bath, too. I've been abusing my burner on the Jenn Air already. Yet I am thinking it's possible that part of the reason it's working so well is that my graniteware canner does get support from the sides.

I just might end up smashing another stove, or at least a module. Oh well, then again it might be just fine. They're not cheap to replace, but I still think I'm going to try it.

There are plenty of pros and cons to consider. We also just have two of us here; but the size of the canner vs the size of the crop can make that canner a considerable bottleneck. Yet OTOH, without a special burner, I'm certain there's simply no way to use my big heavy AA 941 on most home stoves. 

Perhaps I should put it up for sale.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Or you could get yourself a turkey fryer at a garage sale, like I did. They are very well built and sturdy and would surely handle the AA941.

I have a pair of AA 921s, and can do 14 quarts, or a total of 28 pints per batch with both of them going. I have long lusted after a larger one, though!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I was trying to can sweet potatoes today and my canner would not seal so I tried to find another seal without success. I wound up buying a Mirro 22qt. I've never had a mirro and I hate trying to figure out how new things work. It gets on my nerves and today I have been especially upset so DH had to help me. It is on now but I am not sure I like this weight that jiggles. My other one has a pressure gauge. I guess I will get used to it. Any suggestions for using it?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The weights are much more accurate than the gauges so you are better off but it does take some getting used to.  Mirros are set to jiggle 3-5 times per minute when at the proper pressure for the weight you are using. If it jiggles more that is fine too as the 10 lb. weight won't let the pressure go above 10.5 lbs.

Try to balance your heat source to keep it at about 5 -8 times per minute - that is what works best for me - otherwise I find myself trying to adjust the heat TOO much and too often and end up with liquid siphoned out of the jar.

What brand and model # is your other canner? The one that the seal was leaking on? I can tell you where to order a new one or perhaps how to fix the old one. But if it is just a gauge canner and you don't want to convert it to a weighted one then you are much better off with the new Mirro.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you Judylou for that information. The book did not specify that so that helps a lot. I finally found a seal for the other one but it was just to far to go get it yesterday but my DH has to go that way today so I will get him to pick it up for me. Can you replace the gauge on them also? I think it is ok but the face cover is gone off it. I did lose some liquid from the sweet potatoes but I think you explained why. According to the book it should rock gently but except when it jiggles it does not move. I have several more jars to do so I will pay more attention to it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have 2 canners. I like 2 "smaller" better then one huge. I LOVES my $69 Presto from Wal-Mart. I bought the "weight kit" from Presto so I don't have to mess with the gauge. I don't have time to go back and check the gauge every so often....once the caners in jiggle mode I go back to homeschooling the kids, paying bills, etc until that timer goes off.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I got the 16 qt presto this year and really like it. However, it came with explicit warnings NOT to use it on a propane/outdoor heat source. I see some of you do this. Is it really safe? Why the warnings against it?


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

My old one is a presto with gauge. I found I like the giggle last night as I was doing the sweet taters because it allowed me to be on HT while they were processing instead of watching the gauge. It will still take some getting used to and I wish I had bought the smaller one. This 22qt. is so tall but you can only put 5 qts in it.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Dandish said:


> I got the 16 qt presto this year and really like it. However, it came with explicit warnings NOT to use it on a propane/outdoor heat source. I see some of you do this. Is it really safe? Why the warnings against it?


Its for people that do not have the common sence to use an adjustable regulator. Most "turkey fryer" burners are on or off. If you get an adjustable regulator and or a needle valve to fine adjust your flame, it is great. I have always used gas burners. It allows me to can outside or even inside at a lower height. ( Stoves can be a bit on the high side when handling large amounts of very hot water) 
I get my adjustable regulators from ACE Hardware.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Just Cliff said:


> Its for people that do not have the common sence to use an adjustable regulator. Most "turkey fryer" burners are on or off. If you get an adjustable regulator and or a needle valve to fine adjust your flame, it is great. I have always used gas burners. It allows me to can outside or even inside at a lower height. ( Stoves can be a bit on the high side when handling large amounts of very hot water)
> I get my adjustable regulators from ACE Hardware.


Oh, thank you for the info! My propane burner has an adjustable valve and I can regulate the flame very well so I might give this a shot.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Your welcome. So.. What are you going to can first?


----------

